# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Kada i kako dolazi do oplodnje?

## šefika

Ja sam već jednom rodila ali imam neka pitanja...  :Embarassed:  
na neke stvari nisam obraćala pažnju prilikom prve trudnoče...a htjela bih opet biti mama..
1.koliko nakon odnosa treba vremena da dođe do oplodnje...
2.te mučnine mogu li nastati već nakon same oplodnje ili ipak treba proči neko vrijeme...

naime u prvoj trudnoći sam povračala i imala velike mučnine prije izostanka menstruacije...to sam povezivala s vrućinom...sparinom...

ako mi netko može dat odgovore bit ću zahvalna...  :Heart: 

_pujica editirala naslov teme_

----------


## gejsha

Jajašce ostaje spremno za oplodnju otprilike 24 sata nakon ovulacije.sdruge strane većina spermija  propadne za 1 dan, ali neki ostaju sposobni za oplodnju i do 3 dana. Da bi se dogodila oplodnja treba se dakle, dogoditi snošaj u razdoblju od 2 dana prije i jedan dan poslije ovulacije.(da bi pouzdano znala kada ti je ovulacija imash za kupiti LH trakice,mjeriti Bazalnu temperaturu ili raditi folikumetriju-to kod svoje gin.) Oplodnja se najčešće događa u ampuli jajovoda,gdje spermiji stignu već za 5 do 10 minuta poslije ejakulacije.
Nakon oplodnje potrebna su daljnja 3 do 4 dana da jajna stanica doputuje u šupljinu maternice.Mučnine mislim da nemogu nastati odmah nakon oplodnje ali moze vec nakon cca 10-tak dana nakon ovulacije upisi si u trazilicu malo o "ranim simptomima trudnoce" vec cesh nabasati na nesto,jer se puno o tom pisalo/govorilo ... sretno..

----------


## dora13

Bokić!
pa ovako, oplodnja ovisi o trenutku ovulacije, ako je odnos bio prije ovulacije, vjerojatna je oplodnja, piše da spermićima treba 15 sati da se transorfmiraju da bi bili spremni za oplodnju jajašca.
kod mene je bilo tako da smo imali odnos nekih 4 sata prije ovulacije (pitam se kako smo to baš tako pogodili!?) i eto, trudna sam.
nakon ovulacije ti je jajašce sposobno za oplodnju 12-24 sata, a spremići žive do 5 dana. stručnjaci preporučaju, zbog kvalitete i količine spermija, imati odnose svaka dva dana.
dakle, moraš znati odrediti svoje plodne dane, koji traju 3-5 dana prije ovulacije, imaš razne metode o kojima se često pislao na forumu.....

mučnine se (mogu) pojaviti dok razina hormona beta HCG dosegne određenu razinu, dakle, mislim da nije realno misliti da su mučnine prije izostanka M od trudnoće. većinom se javljaju od prvog tjedna izostanka pa nadalje....

ako sam negdje pogriješila, molim moje suforumašice da me isprave, ili dopune....  :Kiss:  

tebi gago, želim brzo postiznaje  trudnoće!

----------


## Lenni

Evo imam i ja jedno pitanjce.

Dali je normalno da me za vrijeme mojih plodnih dana jajnici rasturaju???

pogotovo kad ja i MD imamo odnose.Naravno ne u svim pozama
 :Embarassed:  
Čim prođu plodni dani sve je ok,bilo da sjedim, bilo da hopsamo  :Smile:

----------


## pujica

> Evo imam i ja jedno pitanjce.
> 
> Dali je normalno da me za vrijeme mojih plodnih dana jajnici rasturaju???


je, potpuno normalno

----------


## pujica

> piše da spermićima treba 15 sati da se transorfmiraju da bi bili spremni za oplodnju jajašca.


ovo sad prvi put čujem, imaš neki link gdje to piše?

----------


## dora13

> dora13 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  piše da spermićima treba 15 sati da se transorfmiraju da bi bili spremni za oplodnju jajašca.
> 
> 
> ovo sad prvi put čujem, imaš neki link gdje to piše?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitation

http://www.ucalgary.ca/UofC/eduweb/v...acitation.html

izvoliš
neznam dal tu piše za onih 15 sati,jer  to sam čitala na nekoj njemačkoj stranici.....

----------


## dora13

evo još nešto....tu piše 5-7 sati

http://mcb.berkeley.edu/courses/mcb1...L2/tsld004.htm

----------


## pujica

hvala *dora*, zanimljivo, znam da bas zbog toga spermu pripremaju prije ivf-a, ali nisam znala da je to i prirodan proces u tijelu. Sad, razlika izmedju 5 i 15 sati je ogromna za npr. tempirat odnose sto blize ovulaciji, ali nekako mi se cini da je ipak vjerojatnija ova manja brojka nego ona veca (a i ti na svom primjeru nekako potvrdjujes da je tako, zar ne)

----------


## Indi

Pujice,  ja ću ovdje staviti one filmiće od kojih je jedan bio na onoj temi koja je obrisana:


https://www.ehd.org/resources_bpd_il...=2&language=20

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juobluQFiEo  - prvi dio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhbH3WpWLpU  - drugi dio

Moram samo napomenuti da mi se čini da su vjerski obojana ova dva zadnja, ali slikice su mi super, pa.... Ja ga nisam u cjelosti odgledala, nego ubrzano, pomicala kursor do onoga što me zanima, lijenost  :Grin:

----------


## plavaa

http://www.flickerlab.com/pregnancy/

Ovo je zgodan video koji lijepo objasnjava kad tapravo dolazi do trudnoce.   :Wink:

----------


## dora13

> hvala *dora*, zanimljivo, znam da bas zbog toga spermu pripremaju prije ivf-a, ali nisam znala da je to i prirodan proces u tijelu. Sad, razlika izmedju 5 i 15 sati je ogromna za npr. tempirat odnose sto blize ovulaciji, ali nekako mi se cini da je ipak vjerojatnija ova manja brojka nego ona veca (*a i ti na svom primjeru nekako potvrdjujes da je tako, zar ne)*


  :Yes:  

ali, s obzirom da je meni bila O 4 sata kasnije, plivači su se dakle još pripremali, recimo dakle tih 5-7 sati, tako da je do oplodnje došlo 1-3 sata nakon O 

indi i plavaa hvala!  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## snježana

Cure, zadnje vrijeme sam počela pratiti ovulaciju prema Billingsovoj metodi i dosta čitam o tome, osim knjige Billingsova metoda od Dr. Evelyn Billings, pronašla sam i nešto na internetu pa vam evo link:

www.woomb.org/index_hr.html

jako je zgodno, ima dosta animacija, pojašnjenja, grafikona.... i između ostalog sve možete pročitati i na hrvatskom pa se ne morate mučiti s prevođenjem.

----------


## Indi

> hvala *dora*, zanimljivo, znam da bas zbog toga spermu pripremaju prije ivf-a, ali nisam znala da je to i prirodan proces u tijelu. Sad, razlika izmedju 5 i 15 sati je ogromna za npr. tempirat odnose sto blize ovulaciji, ali nekako mi se cini da je ipak vjerojatnija ova manja brojka nego ona veca (a i ti na svom primjeru nekako potvrdjujes da je tako, zar ne)


Pujice to se zove kapacitacija spermija. Spermatozoidi prolaze iz rodnice kroz sluz koju luči vrat materice. U toj sluzi oni se kapacitiraju, odnosno prilagođavaju tijelu žene kroz 4- 6 sati. Za to vrijeme oni gube neke stvari sa svoje površine koje bi spriječile oplodnju. Samo oni spermatozoidi koji prođu taj proces su spremni za oplodnju.


Mislim da je ova tema dobra za stavaljanje linka i na pojmove iz reproduktivne medicine koji se nalazi na drugom pdf-u koji se može lako previdjeti, a ima dobre podatke

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10351

----------


## roby

Nedavno objavljena istrazivanja definiraju dane menstrualnog ciklusa kad ce seksualni odnos najvjerojatnije rezultirati trudnocom. Do zaceca (koncepcije) moze dovesti seksualni odnos pocevsi pet dana prije ovulacije pa do dana ovulacije. Zacece dan nakon ovulacije nikad nije dokumentirano (Dunson et al.). To navodi na zakljucak da jajne stanice mogu biti oplodjene in vivo kroz period kraci od jednog dana nakon izlaska iz jajnika jer spermiji mogu prezivjeti i do sest dana u plodnoj cervikalnoj sluzi. Istrazivanja vremena oplodnje in vitro (u laboratoriju) navode na zakljucak kako zrele ljudske jajne stanice imaju kraci optimalni "prozor" zaceca nego se prije smatralo (radi se o satima, a ne danima). Prema istrazivanjima, najveca vjerojatnost zaceca nastupa nakon snosaja koji se dogodi dan-dva prije ovulacije, a ne kad se seksualni odnos dogodi na sam dan ovulacije. Plodni prozor je period za vrijeme kojeg ce zena najvjerojatnije zaceti ako tada ima nezasticeni seksualni odnos. Metodama prirodnog planiranja obitelji parovi pokusavaju predvidjeti plodni prozor te sprijeciti zacece bez uporabe mehanickih sredstava i kemikalija. Plodni prozor je sest dana dugacak; pocinje pet dana prije ovulacije i zavrsava na sam dan ovulacije.

----------


## Indi

Uhvatilo me stavljanje filmova, ako je previše, Pujice obriši   :Grin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eely...elated&search=

Duhovita animacija o akciji spermića da oplode jajašca

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUZai...elated&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVG1h...elated&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVG1h...elated&search=

Mislim da je dosta, štoviše i previše, ali kad krenuh, jedva se zaustavih   :Grin:

----------


## smaja

Ja samo znam da sam se keksnula u ned., imala ovulaciju u srijedu, i ponovo se keksnula u čet. I taj mjesec ostala trudna!!!!

Jednostavno kad hoće - hoće, a kad neće - neće... 

Mislim da nema pravila, to je isključivo Božja volja.

Godinu prije sam gađala O u sri i nikad niš...

----------


## ula

Da li se preporuča keksanje svaki ili svaki drugi dan (u plodne dane)? Naravno pod pretpostavkom da je sa spermićima sve ok?

----------


## gejsha

svaki drugi   :Wink:

----------


## ula

Pitam zato što mi neki govore svaki dan jer se spermići brzo naprave, a drugi vele da je bolje svaki drugi dan zbog njihove kvalitete.

----------


## gejsha

moj dok. kaze svaki drugi dan bez obzira naspermiogram pa sad neznam  :/

----------


## pirica

> moj dok. kaze svaki drugi dan bez obzira naspermiogram pa sad neznam  :/


a meni dok. rekla više puta dnevno   :Embarassed:

----------


## gejsha

To je normalno da svaki dok. ima svoje   :Wink:  
Iako ako malo bolje razmislish nema logike prasit se 5 x dnevno  :/  ako je odnos bio ujutro pa do popodne ce biti samo mlade forme nece biti kvalitetnih spermica, te znamo da spermici zive do 72 h  :/  tak da nevidim neku potrebu al opet sta ja znam  :/

----------


## emincic

Cao svima,  :Kiss:  
Interesuju me Vaša iskustva oko plodnih i neplodnih dana. Naime, koliko znam sedam dana poslije i sedam dana prije M su neplodni dani.To nije uvijek tako, pa nije bilo ni kod mene. Sa prvom bebom ostala sam trudna već drugi dan poslije M. Dali imate slična iskustava o postizanju trudnoće u neplodnim danima? :/

----------


## eris

Zdravo,moje pitanje je vezano i za mjerenje BT ali i za oplodnju. Prvi mjesec mjerim BT i vodim svoj graf. Posljednja M je bila 20.10., a ciklusi su od oko 27 do 29 dana. T mjerim od 7. dana C i vrijednosti su bile ispod 36,4 sve do 3.11 kad je bio 15 DC. Od tada je temperatura 36, 8.
Znači, ako sam na ovom foriumu išta naučila   :Rolling Eyes:  , da je O bila u petak 2.11. Sad, ja sam imala uživanciju sa MM ujutro 2.11.(prije posla u 5 sati izjutra), ne znajući da je taj dan O, položaj je bio ja odozgo( na nesreću imam zavaljenu maternicu). Nakon toga iamli smo "susret" tek jučer jer sam ja 3.11. bila na seminaru  :Sad:  .
Šta mislite, ima li ikakve šanse da sam ubola?

----------


## Betty

Pa ako ste ste hopsali na dan O naravno da imas sanse . Uboli jeste   :Grin:   , sad " samo " ostaje da cekas . Sretno !   :Heart:

----------


## Erna27

Zdravo dora13,ja sam ovdje nova  :Smile:  pa imam jedno pitanje...duze vremena pokusavam zatrudniti ali...ne ide  :Sad:  zanima me ovo oko oplodnje prije ovulacije,je li moguce da je to prije prvog plodnog dana jer ja tacno znam kada su mi plodni dani(traju 5 dana) svih 5 dana imam onu tzv.sluz ???molim odgovori,hvala!

----------


## Beti3

Erna, vidi se da si nova, jer je zadnji dorin13 post napisan prije 5 i pol godina.

No, uvijek će se ovdje naći netko da pomogne.

Spermiji u ženskom tijelu žive 3-4 dana. Znači svaki snošaj tih par dana prije ovulacije i na sam dan ovulacije, može dovesti do začeća. Ako je sve drugo u redu.

Trebalo bi pokušavati oko godinu dana redovnog seksa, a to znači svaki dan sredinom ciklusa, a barem svakih 2-3 dana u ostale dane, prije nego se potraži liječnička pomoć. To vrijedi ako ste mladi. Što ste stariji, taj bi rok trebalo skratiti.

Da li inače imaš redovne cikluse? Ta obilnija sluz obično nastaje nakon ovulacije. Znači, trebalo bi "udarnički" ranije.
Da li mjeriš bazalnu temperaturu? Ona ti dobro pokazuje stanje ciklusa.

----------


## Marija19

Bok, nova sam ovdje i imam jedno pitanje. Dečko i ja smo imali spolni odnos bez zaštite, zadnja mjesečnica mi je bila 15.12, ciklus mi traje 28-30 dana, dali je moguće da ostanem trudna? hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Ukoliko si imala odnos bez zastite, uvijek je moguce da si trudna. Vjerojatno raste ako je odnos bio u plodne dane (otprilike 18-14 dana prije iduce menstruacije).

----------


## Marija19

bio mi je točno 18 dana nakon posljednje mjesečnice, tj., 10 dana prije sljedeće.

----------


## Beti3

Na samoj granici vjerojatnosti. Puno je tu varijabli da bi se moglo znati već sad. U svakom slučaju za 10-12 dana možeš napraviti test. Nije to tako dugo.
 Ionako što je-je. Tu sad više ne možeš ništa napraviti, ni da bude, ni da ne bude. Samo desetak dana i sve ćeš znati  :Smile:

----------


## Marija19

okej, hvala vam puno  :Smile:

----------


## 1234ingrid

Imam hitno pitanje znaci decko i ja smo imali 20.11 odnos prvo sazastitom pa je svrsio i cekao 10 min pa onda bez a bili su mi plodni  dani ,dali postoji kaka mogucnost za trudnocom ... 
 Sorry sto s tim upadam sada ali hitno mi je a vi se svi vjv  jako bolje razunijete od mene imam 18 godina tek ....

----------


## KrisZg

Naravno da je moguce :Smile: 
Zaostala sperma u mokracovodu itd... I onda kazu da je spolni odgoj nepotreban.



Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tanči

> Imam hitno pitanje znaci decko i ja smo imali 20.11 odnos prvo sazastitom pa je svrsio i cekao 10 min pa onda bez a bili su mi plodni  dani ,dali postoji kaka mogucnost za trudnocom ... 
>  Sorry sto s tim upadam sada ali hitno mi je a vi se svi vjv  jako bolje razunijete od mene imam 18 godina tek ....


Molim te, razgovaraj s mamom.
Ako to ne možeš, odi ginekologu.
Prema mjestu stanovanja.
Ili pitaj prijateljice kamo one idu.
Jer
Tebi podhitno treba edukacija i zaštita.
Uz ovakav stav i neodgovorno ponašanje, samo je pitanje dana kada ćeš ostati trudna.
I što onda?
Dečko će zbrisat, a ti ćeš prekinut školu i rodit?
I ostatak života biti socijalni slučaj?
Postoji i pilula za "dan poslije" kao i još neke metode koje ginekolozi primjenjuju nakon nezaštićenog spolnog odnosa.
Ali bez ginekologa ništa.
Moraš čim prije otići, još danas.
Najbolje s mamom.
Mama će možda malo biti ljuta, ali će razumijeti.
I ja sam majka tinejdžerice i zato ti ovo pišem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nera

Norvežani rano kreću sa spolnim odgojem:

http://net.hr/magazin/brakveze/tako-...krupnom-planu/

----------

